# الكرمة



## jawad-dawdi

لشجيرة العنب في الفصحى إسمان الكرمة والدلية .. في اللهجة المغربية تسمى شجيرة العنب الدلية فقط .. بينما الكرمة تسمى بها شجرة التين .. ومن الكرمة اشتق اسم الفاكهة بزيادة الواو والصاد : الكرموص

سؤالي هو : كيف تسمون شجيرة العنب وكيف تسمون شجرة التين؟​


----------



## momai

مرحبا 
الاثنتان موجودتان بسوريا لكن الغلبة للكرمة ,شجرة التين هي ذاتها لا اعتقد ان هناك اسما محددا لها .


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن، بعض الناس يسمون أشجار العنب الكثيرة "كروم العنب"، والشجرة الواحدة دالية، وورق العنب 
"ورق دوالي"
شجرة التين تسمى بـ شجرة التين وثمارها بـ "التين" فقط.​


----------



## djara

في تونس نسميها عنبة ونسميها كذلك دالية اذا تدلت واصبح بالامكان الاستظلال بها
اما التين فنسميه الكرموس والشجرة كرموسة


----------



## ahmedcowon

في مصر, لا نستخدم كلمات الكرمة والدلية

نقول شجرة العنب أو العنباية
نقول شجرة التين أو التينة


----------



## إسكندراني

توجد منطقة بالاسكندرية اسمها كرموز ويبدو انها سميت كذلك على اسم تاجر مغربي يحمل ذاك الاسم ثم حرفت لاحقا


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان كما في سوريا


----------



## znati

djara said:


> في تونس نسميها عنبة ونسميها كذلك دالية اذا تدلت واصبح بالامكان الاستظلال بها
> اما التين فنسميه الكرموس والشجرة كرموسة


اكيد شجرة التين الاصح كرمة عندنا في تونس


----------

